# Celtics vs Mavs on ESPN



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

WHOO this is gonna be a good one! It looks like the Celts are out of thier funk and the Mavs are back on a solid roll. This game is gonna be a war, but I dont think the Celts can even come close to handling the Mavs when thier on full throttle. Even though we wont have Najara this game (one more month) Griffin and Bell should be able to handle at least one of the big two that Bean town brings. Our B3 is back in a rhythym and Raef is playing like a monster again. Shawn Bradley sat out last nights game with a thigh bruise so I dont know if hes gonna play. 

My prediction:

Mavs : 107
Celts : 90


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Honestly I am not looking forward to this game. The Celtics and Mavs always seem to play a very sloppy 3-point barraged game and I dont like ball played that way. I know that is both teams strength and Dallas will win but Its gonna be very sloppy IMO


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

halftime 60-41

guess the kings arent the only team that can rack up points


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> halftime 60-41
> 
> guess the kings arent the only team that can rack up points


Celtics are playing terribly just as I expected


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Celtics are playing terribly just as I expected


Boston just has no way of matching up with Dallas.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> Boston just has no way of matching up with Dallas.


True, Boston has ) big men, and Vin Baker being 300 pounds doesnt count. It's crazy how he looked like Tony Battie when he came to the League


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

the celtics screwed themselves by trading anderson. They have no true pg. all they have is a bunch of shooters which is good if they are making them but when the team is cold their offense sucks


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> the celtics screwed themselves by trading anderson. They have no true pg. all they have is a bunch of shooters which is good if they are making them but when the team is cold their offense sucks


Dirk and to an extent Raef is exposing Walker as what he is. A 3-point shooting PF with no care to go bang down low


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

WOW 88-56

Dallas is butta baby!!!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> WOW 88-56
> 
> Dallas is butta baby!!!!


What's happening to Boston aint even nice. hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

and the critics will continue to hate and say that the mavs aren't the best team in the league.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

i hate walkers game. he hoops like a girl


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> i hate walkers game. he hoops like a girl


For a MAN his size you would think he would beat you up down low to setup the 3, but instead he shoots the 3 3 3 3 3 all game long. I cant stand his game


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Final

Mavs 103
Celts 78

Who got next?!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The Best part is after the Kings dismantle the 2nd best team in the east we turn around the next day and dismantle one of the other top teams on the same day the kings lose to a filler(wolves). All thwe praise that was thrown at the Kings yesterday still wont make it to the Mavs.


The best record at the halfway point last year was 29-12. We all already ahead of that @ 30-5. I guess its true : its lonely at the top of the mountain.


----------

